# Chicken Sausage (Pesto Mozzarella)



## TomatoMustard (Jun 29, 2011)

Has anyone heard of these? We just bought some from Sam's Club (something like $13 for 15 of them) and they taste so good. I was wondering if anyone has any recipes that might use these; right now we just eat them on a bun.


----------



## JMediger (Jun 29, 2011)

We just grill them up and enjoy with some rice or noodles.  We really looked the apple one we found 2 years ago but I haven't seen it recently.  We have some sun dried tomato and mozzarella ones as well that would be yummy with Marinara sauce and noodles.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 29, 2011)

Fry up medallions and add to mac & cheese or potatoes au gratin, or mix with yellow rice made with onion soup mix or a good stock from your freezer.

I'd try it like kielbasa and cabbage with mini red potatoes.  Just add the sausage when everything else is done, bury it under the cabbage, onions and potatoes, and take it off the heat so it doesn't split.  Let it sit in the hot pot for about 10 minutes.  

If they are fairly strong tasting, go ahead and pierce it a little to let those flavors mix with the "pot liquor".

Save the liquid  to use for a pot of beans or something else.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 11, 2011)

I've had those. They taste so good but the burps afterwards are rough.. real rough  We just had ours grilled and on a bun. Good stuff!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 11, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> I've had those. They taste so good but the burps afterwards are rough.. real rough  We just had ours grilled and on a bun. Good stuff!


 I have a chicken sausage burp story for you if you want to hear a real gross one.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 11, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I have a chicken sausage burp story for you if you want to hear a real gross one.



do it!


----------

